# Autumnal



## Owen David (May 15, 2020)

A little out of season perhaps but I guess it depends where you are on the planet...

https://owendavidmusic.org/2021/02/18/autumnal/


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Owen David said:


> A little out of season perhaps but I guess it depends where you are on the planet...
> 
> https://owendavidmusic.org/2021/02/18/autumnal/


Capricious yet whimsical! Very enjoyable, good job.


----------



## Owen David (May 15, 2020)

Thanks Cap'n!


----------

